# i just got back into model railroading. what do ya think of my current layout so far?



## TermedSaturn942 (Aug 2, 2017)

i do not have anything to take pictures of it so i have to use a Layout Creator to show you what it looks like.







it is all made out of Bachmann Nickel Silver E-Z Track.
and yes, that crossover is really there at the end of that siding.
also, i don't have room for a table currently so its on my floor.
and if you didn't know, it is HO Scale.

what do you think of my layout?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My curiosity is aflame. Why the crossing at the
end of a spur?

You should have some sort of 'board' under your
track if on a floor. The trains pick up dust and
lint that fouls trucks and gearboxes.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't have a phone with a camera?


----------



## TermedSaturn942 (Aug 2, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You don't have a phone with a camera?


i don't even have a phone. i don't really leave my house often so i don't need one.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Well... I see no one really replied here, not sure why, we are usually a very talkative group. Anyway welcome from another Washingtonian, I live near Tacoma. I cant say there is much interest in this layout... Unless you just wanna watch a train go round and round and have a little place to keep a couple cars when you want to change things up. No not very interesting unless there is a Christmas tree in the middle.


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome to the wonderful world of model trains!

One of the things that I try to keep in mind when I'm working through my track plan, is where the trains are coming from, and where the trains are going to.

Either way, Have FUN!


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh, I almost forgot. Don't tell anyone alright, but the folks here are pretty cool, so ask a lot of questions. I'm sure someone will help you out.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the site. I’m afraid this going to get boring quite quickly and as Don says it’ll pick up dust and fluff from the floor making reliably questionable.

If you don’t have much space try to pick up a 5’x2’ (approx)board and make an end to end switching layout. You’ll need a bit of extra track but that shouldn’t cost much. Put some Kadee couplers on your locos and stock with their magnets in the track and have some fun.

Look here for some track plans http://www.carendt.com/micro-layout-design-gallery/

Good luck.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Massey said:


> I cant say there is much interest in this layout... Unless you just wanna watch a train go round and round and have a little place to keep a couple cars when you want to change things up. No not very interesting unless there is a Christmas tree in the middle.


Absolutely nothing wrong(there is no right or wrong) with your simple layout
I have a 4 x 6 layout with the mainline being a 3 x 5 oval with turnouts that go nowhere and I have not gotten bored yet.
My train runs 2-3 hours 5 days a week and I find it very relaxing.

Once you are able to get the layout off of the floor and add structures, landscaping, etc., your simple layout will come to life.



Wisdomwalker said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of model trains!
> 
> One of the things that I try to keep in mind when I'm working through my track plan, is where the trains are coming from, and where the trains are going to.
> 
> Either way, Have FUN!


I also have 3 turnouts that go nowhere and a side rail that comes from a refinery that is way off in the distance and goes...???, all you need to see it is your imagination.

You do not need a large complex layout to enjoy model railroading.
This is what you can do with small and simple.
Your only restrictions are your imagination.
ENJOY!!!


----------

